# Teens Mead Ranger Motorbike



## Balloontyre (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello
Does anyone have a 1915 or 1916 Mead Ranger Motorbike with truss fork.
Looking for picture please.
Thank you.


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 11, 2013)

*Seeking*

Pics.
Anybody?


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone,
any help?


----------



## chitown (Nov 21, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Anyone,
> any help?


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 21, 2013)

chitown said:


>



Maybe the 1915/16 Ranger motorbike was only in pictures and never really produced.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 24, 2013)

*Truss Fork*

Anybody????? 
1915 or 1916 Ranger Motorbike Picture


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 20, 2014)

*Still hopeful*

Anyone with picture? 
Thank you.


----------



## vincev (Feb 20, 2014)

Did you go to the upper right hand corner and type in Mead Ranger in the blank and hit search?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2014)

vincev said:


> Did you go to the upper right hand corner and type in Mead Ranger in the blank and hit search?




Yeah, this thread comes up.


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 20, 2014)

Trying to put this thread to good use.


----------



## vincev (Feb 20, 2014)

I came up with 20 page.of posts that contain Mead. Some are all pictures.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 20, 2014)

vincev said:


> Did you go to the upper right hand corner and type in Mead Ranger in the blank and hit search?



Yep,  no luck finding a 15/16 motorbike. 


Crazy8 said:


> Trying to put this thread to good use.
> 
> View attachment 138420



Thank you for your encouragement. 
Sometimes the very best discoveries take the longest time to reveal themselves. 
Here is a catalog cut for reference.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 26, 2014)

Maybe on Memorial Day?
Bump.
Thank you.


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 28, 2014)

*Still looking*

See signature line.
Thank you.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 28, 2014)

This one is close it's mine. I'll be picking it up soon


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 29, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> This one is close it's mine. I'll be picking it up soon




Thank you for posting.  What year is the bike?


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 29, 2014)

Flat fenders with a nut attachment on each side is in the teens. I'm sure there are optional colors but they all look like this in design.  Won't know exact date but it's as good to what you want to see.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 29, 2014)

*parts chaser*

Hey Mark ....  I could use that front fender in blue for my 15 ranger......huntin' & peckin'


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hobo Bill said:


> Hey Mark ....  I could use that front fender in blue for my 15 ranger......huntin' & peckin'




Ha ha.  I'm going keep her together....but u can touch it...


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 30, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> Flat fenders with a nut attachment on each side is in the teens. I'm sure there are optional colors but they all look like this in design.  Won't know exact date but it's as good to what you want to see.



I'm interested to learn what year the bike is, when you look it over can you update this thread? Thank you.

The front fork detail, at the drop, out is what my research is all about.
 Illustrations of the 1915 Ranger Mototrbike suggest that the truss rods *may be* integral to the fork, being a drawing rather than a photo, the detail at the drop out is not conclusive enough.

I'm actually very surprised that a photograph of a 1915 Ranger motorbike hasn't surfaced yet.

Thanks all for any help.


----------



## josehuerta (Sep 30, 2014)

Ivo - my 1916 is integral.............


----------



## Blackout (Sep 30, 2014)

Ivo, here is the fork on 1 of my tall tanks not sure if what your looking for... but I have no idea on year of it....


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 30, 2014)

josehuerta said:


> Ivo - my 1916 is integral.............




Thanks Joe, I'm interested to see a pic.



crash said:


> Ivo, here is the fork on 1 of my tall tanks not sure if what your looking for... but I have no idea on year of it....




Thanks Russ, I'm familiar with that type of fork, not quite what I'm after.
Here is a pic of the type of truss rod connection I'm referring.


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 4, 2014)

*1914 Crusader Motorbike with Tank*

Thanks to my friend Joe (josehuerta) for collaborating on this Crusader ad, and numerous other Mead literature projects. 

New discovery : 1914 Crusader Motorbike ad, showing what looks to be the same fork as 1915 Ranger ad. 

This ad is an exciting discovery for any Meadaholic I'm sure. Throughout this 18 page Crusader catalog, all the bikes are shown with American components including all sundries. Very unlike Mead ads of the teens which typically feature Brampton and other British components and sundries.

I'm still hopeful to find a live bicycle photo. Thanks all for any help locating a 1915 Ranger Motorbike with truss fork, or 14/15 Crusader with same.


----------



## chitown (Nov 4, 2014)

*1914*

Awesome ad Ivo and Joe! Great discovery!




Balloontyre said:


> Throughout this 18 page Crusader catalog, all the bikes are shown with _American components including all sundries_. Very unlike Mead ads of the teens which typically feature Brampton and other British components and sundries.




England was a little busy with war production around this time. I didn't help that all these parts were brought over on the Lusitania!


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 21, 2014)

*This could be it!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hello Meadsperts, give this image a dissect.
 This fork crown looks similar to something recently discussed here, maybe in the Davis Thread


----------



## josehuerta (Nov 22, 2014)

I think I want to see a Mead in every picture but not sure at all about this one - forks are unusual (if Mead), badge is not clear but appears to have a different shape, sprocket confuses me. Interesting to me is the single color tank (no white panels) and the tillers - correct for an early Mead. Anybody else have an opinion?

Just found this - 1919 Pathfinder -


----------



## josehuerta (Nov 23, 2014)

Nick-thecut knows his Pathfinders. He suggested to me this was one. No tank but the shape of the badge, sprocket, tillers,  American pattern fenders, forks all seem correct. Who made this for Mead?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 23, 2014)

Just picked up mine here's a sneak peek. I think it's schwinn built in the teens


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 24, 2014)

*Concur*



josehuerta said:


> Nick-thecut knows his Pathfinders. He suggested to me this was one. No tank but the shape of the badge, sprocket, tillers,  American pattern fenders, forks all seem correct. Who made this for Mead?




Concur, back to the search. 
Man, I got blurry vision when I found that pic.


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 15, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> Hello
> Does anyone have a 1915 or 1916 Mead Ranger Motorbike with truss fork.
> Looking for picture please.
> Thank you.




Bump, thank you.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 14, 2016)

Bump,
Anyone find a known 1915 Ranger motorbike with truss fork that they care to share a picture of fork details. 
Thank you.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 8, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> Bump,
> Anyone find a known 1915 Ranger motorbike with truss fork that they care to share a picture of fork details.
> Thank you.




Relentless bump


----------

